# Mikey's New Ride!!



## mcoven (Oct 3, 2005)

... OK, "Pre-Owned"... Anyways, I've always wanted the Tuscany, but assumed it was out of my $$ reach. Got a great deal on this baby over at preownedbikes.com and am really happy with it. So far I've swapped out the bars for some K-Wings and the Saddle for a Fizik Arione and really enjoy the comfort of the ride. Next on my short list is changing out the 105 shifters which just seem out of place on this ride... What do you all think? Any suggestions / future upgrades I should be considering??

Thanks!!

*2004 Litespeed Tuscany*
Frame	Cold-worked geometrically-enhanced 3AL/2.5V titanium. 3-leaf clover shaped top tube, diamond-shaped down tube, and radially-curved seatstays.
Fork	Litespeed Carbon
Controls
Headset	Cane Creek IS
Handlebars	3T THE 44cm (new)
Aerobars	n/a
Stem	ITM Road Racing 125mm (new)
Grips/Tape	Black (new)
Saddle	Litespeed Ti (new)
Seatpost	Thomson Elite
Drivetrain
Front Derailleur	Ultegra (new)
Rear Derailleur	Ultegra (new)
Shifter	105 (new)
Cranks	Ultegra 175
Bottom Bracket	Ultegra
Cassette	Ultegra 11/23
Chain	PC59 (new)
Brakes
Calipers	Ultegra
Levers	105 (new)
Wheelset
Front Hub	Mavic Ksyrium SSC
Rear Hub	Mavic Ksyrium SSC
Rims	Mavic Ksyrium SSC
Tires	Vittoria Rubino Pro Slick (new)


----------



## SkiRacer55 (Apr 29, 2005)

*Sweet ride...*

...I have a 2002 Tuscany (which I alternate with a 2004 Trek 5000), and it's a cool machine. Like you, I went for carbon bars (Kestrel EMS Pro)...helps damp out the unwanted road buzz, and I also use Fizik Bar Gel Tape. 

Unless you don't like the way the 105 controls work, I'd leave it alone...it's going to cost you a fair amount to swap out for Ultegra. 

I have had no problems with the Cane Creek headsets, but there are people who hate them, and will only ride with Chris King. One must-have item that won't break the bank: Ciussi Elite water bottle cages or the equivalent. Oh, and don't forget pedals. I like Look CX-6 (light, you can usually find them at a reasonable price, adjustable Q-factor, float, and tension)...but pedals are a real personal thing, so go with whatever works...happy riding...


----------

